# Is this an Indigo bird?



## The Mountainlife (Sep 4, 2018)

I’m just wondering if this is an Indigo bird? I have no idea the parentage of this bird.


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

The Mountainlife ,yes it is indigo .


----------



## IndianFantail (Apr 7, 2019)

What genes combination makes indigo?


----------



## dublin boy (Jun 4, 2011)

IndianFantail

Indigo ~ symbol (In)

Indigo is an autosomal co-dominant modifier . 

The heterozygous form of Indigo (i.e., only one gene in the bird) shows a sort of bronzed /rusty red colour on the pattern areas ,and turning the smooth spread areas into an an andalusian blue colour . Indigo also washes out the tail bar so instead of being black the tail bar is lighter than the rest of the tail .
The homozygous form (i.e., two genes in the bird) mimics ash red, so a homozygous indigo could easily be mistaken for a mealy or a red cheq ,although the rump and neck is normally a darker Indigo hue than is found in ash-red birds.


----------

